# Rare-Bear 2003 Reno air race



## sunny91 (Apr 12, 2005)

a WW11 aircraft in reno air race:

regards,

sunny91


----------



## uhhuh35 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the clips. Outstanding!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2006)

8) 8) 8)


----------



## grumman-cats (Aug 10, 2006)

I just read in the new air classics magazine that they are making a movie of reno. They did alot of taping this year in june. have any of you guys herd of this. Also, did rare bear change it's website. they haven't done any updates in a long time.


----------



## warhawk05 (Sep 19, 2006)

g-cats,

The movie is called "Thunder Over Reno", it will be in theaters next summer.
heres a link to the TOR site, it has some pics and storyboards to look at...
TOR1
I dont know if this is the same movie that started filming back in 2000/2001,
that movie was supposed to be documentery then changed to a movie about father and son race pilots called "Airspeed", it may have evolved into this one(a love story that takes place in the air race community envolving race pilots...kinda like "Peal Harbor" was a love story involving WWII pilots) and may have been renamed "Thunder Over Reno".

Lust in the dust at 500 mph!


----------

